# Comment reinitialiser l'application mail 3.0 ?



## Klakinoumi (12 Décembre 2007)

bonjour,

Mail plante de manière systématique lors du check de mes mails. Je soupçone une de mes boîtes aux lettres de mettre un peu le bazar. Je cherche donc à reinitialiser entièrement mail en supprimant les adresses entre autres. J'ai effacé tout ce qui concernait mail dans la bibliothèque mais lors du premier lancement mail retrouve mes adresses mail je ne sais pas comment. Quelqu'un sait-il comment je peux faire cela ?


----------



## etudiant69 (12 Décembre 2007)

vire le fichier com.apple.mail.plist qui se situe dans _maisonnette_>Bibliothèque>Preferences


----------



## Klakinoumi (12 Décembre 2007)

ça ne fonctionne pas...mail continue à "quitter inopinément" (même si je commence à m'y attendre un peu)...je m'arrache les cheveux.


----------



## ntx (12 Décembre 2007)

Déplace le répertoire qui contient tes BAL : <ta maison>/Bibliothèque/Mail
Ensuite mail devrait redémarrer comme la première fois, tu devrais pouvoir réimporter tes BAL. Entre deux imports relance Mail pour trouver la BAL qui met le bazar.


----------



## Klakinoumi (13 Décembre 2007)

je tente ça ok.


----------



## Klakinoumi (13 Décembre 2007)

c'est pareil quelque soit la première boîte que je configure. Pour info je suis sur Gmail en Imap. Le fait que je soit en Imap peut-il jouer ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Décembre 2007)

Klakinoumi a dit:


> c'est pareil quelque soit la première boîte que je configure. Pour info je suis sur Gmail en Imap. Le fait que je soit en Imap peut-il jouer ?


Je suis sur Gmail en IMAP et ça ne plante pas.


----------



## Klakinoumi (13 Décembre 2007)

Roh mais je ne comprend plus. Je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## calimero007 (10 Février 2008)

Je viens de créer un post qui est finalement un doublon.
J'ai le même pb.
ma config avec IMAP chez Gmail fonctionnait correctement.
J'ai juste fait une bourde en lançant une reconstruction de la boîte.
Depuis plus rien j'ai beau avoir supprimé ~/Library/Mail et ~/Library/com.apple.mail.plist
Mail plante toujours au demarrage.
ça serait con de tout réinstaller juste pour un pb avec Mail...
Je vais tenter en créant un nouvel utilisateur sous OSX et tenter de voir si Mail fonctionne
car je pense que le pb vient bien de mon profil.


----------

